# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Malaysia >  Kuala Lumpur,Bilder,Tips,Infos

## schiene

*Wir machten mitte März 2010 bei unserem Flug nach Thailand für 4 Tage einen Zwischenstop in Kuala Lumpur.Auf unserem Rückflug mussten wir leider wegen dem Vulkanausbruch auf Island nochmals 10 Tage länger in KL verweilen.
Kuala Lumpur hat etwa 2,5 Mio Einwohner und das wohl bekannteste Wahrzeichen der Stadt sind die Petronas Towers.Samstags um 09Uhr wollten wir auf die Towers,jedoch waren da soviele Leute das wir mind.mit 2-3 Stunden Wartezeit hätten rechnen müssen.So entschlossen wir uns sie nur von außen zu betrachten.
*









Der Eingangsbereich







wird fortgesetzt.....

----------


## schiene

*um die Twintowers herum befinden sich noch ein paar ganz interessante Gebäude*









*aus der Ferne*





wird fortgesetzt.....

----------


## schiene

*Da uns die Wartezeit bei den Petronas Towers zu lange war entschlossen wir uns zum KL Tower zu fahren.(Taxi 10 Ringit)
Der KL Tower hat eine Höhe von 421 Metern*

*Preise:*

*Am Fuße des Berges fand gerade ein Marathon statt.Von hier aus fahren auch kostenlose Shattelbuse bis zum Turm.*




*die Fahrt mit den Minibusen dauert keine 4 Minuten und man kann auch die Treppen benutzen*


*Fahrplan der Busse*


*was ich nicht wusste.......der Marathon ging auch den Turm hoch*   ::

----------


## schiene

*Von der Plattform bot sich eine tolle Sicht über KL.Leider war durch den Marathon der Turm total 
überfüllt und es war unerträglich heiß und muffig.Tausende Läufer schwitzten und wir mitten drin * 




*wer nach unten wollte stand etwa 1 Std. an den Liften.Viele kippten einfach um und mußen verarztet werden.Trotzdem herrschte eine tolle Stimmung und der Schweiß lief in Strömen*   :: 



*Aussichten vom Turm*

















*wird fortgesetzt...*

----------


## schiene

*Im Eintrittspreis enthalten sind auch ein kleiner Zoo(ist ok zum anschauen) und Ponyreiten  
Um den Eingangsbereich des Turmes gibt es ein paar Verkaufsstände und Restaurants*


*3 komische Vögel*









*auch die Feuerwehr war vertreten*



*nach so einem schweren Marathon brauchte ich erst mal ne Stärkung*

----------


## Enrico

> *3 komische Vögel*


Der blaue hat sich besabbert   ::  

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...es ist scheisse schwül dort
und zu viel Stadt....schon damals

----------


## resci

die Twin Towers eignen sich perfekt zum fotografieren. Sind für mich schon ein architektonisches Meisterwerk. Selbst bei trübem Wetter gibts hervorragende Bilder. Also ich empfinde KUL als eine übersichtliche, stressfreie und nette Stadt. Kann man schon mal drei Tage verweilen. Im Cafe in Bintang sitzen und den Leuten zuschaun oder in Chinatown in ne Teestube sitzen und ein paar Tassen schlürfen. Der Bird Park hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.  Überhaupt ist Malaysia bei mir in recht guter Erinnerung.

Excellente Pics, Schiene. Abba ährlisch!  ::  

resci

----------


## schiene

Besonders angenehm empfand ich die Bevölkerung.Sehr nett,freundlich und hilfsbereit.
Auf jede Frage bekam man korrekte Antworten.Taxis fuhren immer die kürzesten Wege und die Preise waren immer im Limit.Somlak gefiel es auch und war von der Herzlichkeit und Freundlichkeit sehr angetan.
Die Stadt hat eine gute Infastruktur und bis auf ein paar wenige Ecken(die es wohl immer in großen Städten gibt) ist sie auch sehr sauber.Die Stadt hat sich seit meinem letzten Besuch vor 10 Jahren auch sehr verändert und expandierte.Es  gibt viel neugebaute "Satelitenstädte".
Preislich ist KL etwas teurer als Bangkok.Alkohol ist natürlich um ein vielfaches teurer.Die meisten Gaststätten schließen nach Mitternacht.

----------


## schiene

*Restaurant Tips/Empfehlungen*

In KL gibt es unzählige Restaurants.Genausoviele wie es auch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt.
Daher kann ich nur von mir ausgehen und hoffe das niemand enttäucht wird wenn er den Tips folgt.

3 x waren wir im Hakka Restaurant essen.Es öffnet 18 Uhr und hat schätzungsweise 200 Außenplätze und ein Klimatisiertes Restaurant.Die Küche ist chinesisch mit vielen verschiedenen Speisen.Der Service war gut,preislich etwas über dem Durchschnitt.An allen Tagen war das Restaurant gut besucht.Das Publikum bestand meist aus malayischen Chinesen,einigen europ.Ausländern und Japanern.
*Adresse:*
90 Jalan Raja Chulan
50200 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


*Lage:*
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=...HoSd_Abhy8jTCA

*Die Speisekarte:*

*zusätzlich zur karte gab es immer noch Frisches aus dem Meer*

----------


## schiene

ab 19 Uhr kamen die "Tigergirls"und sorgten sich liebevoll für Biernachschub  ::  







Diese 2 Japanerinen(zwei Schwestern) hatte schon 8 gr.Flaschen Bier und zwei Cocktails getrunken
als sie sich zu uns an den Tisch gesellten.War nen lustiger abend!!!

----------


## walter

Nach Kuala Lumpur wäre ich auch gerne gefahren. Leider hat bei meinem letzten Ausflug die Zeit nicht gereicht.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich empfand KL auch als sehr übersichtliche und saubere Stadt. Trotz der Größe bin ich dort sehr viel zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen, immer die Twin Tower oder den Menara im Auge, so kann man sich gut orientieren.
Die Menschen empfand ich auch als aufgeschlossen, nett und hilfsbereit. Wobei ich nur einmal echte Malayen kennenlernte. Mit den Taxifaheren hab ich dort weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht, es wurde eigentlich jedesmal versucht abzuzocken.

----------


## resci

das drittletzte Bild   ::   ::   ::

----------


## schiene

*Hard Rock Cafe Kuala Lumpur* 
http://www.hardrock.com/locations/ca...18&MIBEnumID=3
Einen Abend besuchten wir das Hard Rock Cafe in Kuala Lumpur.Gegen 21Uhr sind wir rein und es war ziemlich voll.Wir konnten aber noch 2 Plätze an der Theke ergattern.Die Band war ok!!
Das Jug Bier kostete 68 Ringit(ca.16 Euro) was nicht unbedingt billig ist.







die "Kleine" war aus Chiang Mai und hat sich ganz schön "zugeknallt"War wohl auch auf der Suche nach "Kundschaft"und machte mir unzüchtige Angebote  ::

----------


## schiene

Leider weis ich nicht mehr wie diese Thaibar/Restaurant heisst.
Es gibt innen eine Bar und einen großen Außenbereich mit vielen Tischen.
Preislich auch etwas über dem Durchschnitt.Essen/Service war gut.
Nur innen war die Aircon extrem kalt eingestellt.Die Rastaurant gehört mit zu einem
Hotel.








*die Cocktail/Getränkekarte*

----------


## schiene

*Sunway Pyramid und Sunway Lagoon*
Adresse:
Address: No 3 Jalan PJS 11/15, Bandar Sunway, 46150 Petaling Jaya, Selangor Darul Ehsan 
Contact: (603) 7492 9998 
http://www.sunway.com.my/lagoon/waterpark.asp
http://www.sunway.com.my/pyramid/
Die Sunway Pyramid und Sunway Lagoon sind ein sehr großes und schönes Kaufhaus und ein riesiger Freizeitpark.

*Die Sunway Pyramid*













im Kaufhaus kann man auch Schlittschuh fahren

----------


## walter

Fleißig Schiene.
Interessanter Bericht.

----------


## schiene

*Die Sunway Lagoon*

Eine riesige Anlage mit einem Zoo,vielen verschiedenen Freizeitvergnügungen,verschiedenen Badebereichen mit vielen Rutschen.Wer mehr wissen will kann sich ja auf der HP der Sunway Lagoon umschauen.Der Eintritt ist nicht gerade billig,lohnt aber auf jeden Fall um da einen schönen Tag zu verbringen.(1Euro=4 Ringit)
*Der Zoo*

----------


## schiene

*Die Sunway Lagoon*






hübsche Toilettenhäuschen











von tief verschleiert bis zum Minibikini sah man alles.

----------


## schiene

für das leibliche Wohl wurde auch gesorgt

----------


## resci

meine Hochachtung, Schiene!
Absolut tolle Fotos, kann mich gar nicht sattsehen.

Aber was seh ich, nen Pussy Foot gibts zu trinken. Hast das mal probiert, hehehe ? 
Und wenn ich schon so blöd frag, dann doch auch noch nach der Marke bzw. Typ deiner Kamera.

resci   ::

----------


## schiene

> Und wenn ich schon so blöd frag, dann doch auch noch nach der Marke bzw. Typ deiner Kamera.
> 
> resci


ist ne ganz normale Nikon Coolpix Digikamera,welche ich mir vor 3 Jahren in Thailand gekauft habe.
Sie liegt aber gerade im Garten so das ich dir die genaue Bezeichnung nachreichen muß.

----------


## resci

also die Farben sind ja geil und die Schärfe gefällt mir auch. 
Hast du noch nachbearbeitet oder direkt  reingestellt.
Ich schärf meine Bilder immer geringfügig nach, sonst mach ich nix.

resci

----------


## schiene

die Kamera macht eigentlich sehr scharfe Bilder.Meist bearbeite ich sie noch nach wenn die Helligkeit nicht ausreicht.Bei der Schärfe muß ich eigentlich nix machen,verwende aber meist die "Automatik"bei der Bildbearbeitung welche autom.alles richtet.

----------


## Enrico

Sehr guter Bericht und eine sehr gute Idee mit der Rubrik, Schiene   ::

----------


## schiene

*Hotels in KL*

Die ersten 4 Nächte waren wir im Dorsett Regency Hotel Kuala Lumpur.
http://www.dorsettregency.com.my/kl/
Gebucht hatte ich es bei Agoda für 43 Euro.
Unser Zimmer war in der 14.Etage und zu dem Preis ok.In der 3. Etage befindet sich ein schöner Pool und ein kleines Gym.Das Personal war sehr zuvorkommend und freundlich,besonders der Concierge gab immer gute Tips und Empfehlungen.In der Lobby gibts eine bar wo tägl.eine Liveband spielt.Wir fühlten uns in dem Hotel gut aufgehoben und
würden es jederzeit wieder buchen.













Blick aus dem Zimmer





der Pool





Gym



Lobbybar

----------


## schiene

> Aber was seh ich, nen Pussy Foot gibts zu trinken. 
> resci


kannte ich auch nicht,habs auch nicht probiert.Aber mein 1.Gedanke war auch  ::  NS wird angeboten.
schau mal hier:
http://www.cocktailscout.de/cocktail...rezept_29.html

----------


## resci

da is ja nich ma Alohol drin. Also wirklich was for Pussy´s.
Dann lieber ne anständige Mass oder zweidrei

resci   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

Uwe,
gehört der Wasserkocher zum Hotel
oder is dat dein Equipment ?

----------


## schiene

> Uwe,
> gehört der Wasserkocher zum Hotel
> oder is dat dein Equipment ?


war im Hotel mit inkl.sowie Tee und Kaffee welcher tägl.aufgefüllt wurde+2 Fl.Wasser

----------


## schiene

*der Chinamarkt in der Petaling Street*

hier gibts alles was das Fälscherherz begehrt.Uhren,Klamotten,Taschen und jeden Menge anderen Schnickschnack.Ein Besuch lohnt aber auf jeden Fall.Es gibt eine Hauptstrasse und ein paar Nebenstraßen.Abends ist hier immer voll und kaum ein Durchkommen.Preise sind verhandelbar und ich denke 50% der Summe welche genannt wird sind für den Endpreis ok.









ausnahmsweise gabs mal Tee welcher sehr lecker war

----------


## resci

und so sah der aus den ich, ausnahmsweise, getrunken hab.
(der Location da an der Ecke hätte auch ne Bierkneipe gut gestanden   ::  )



resci

----------


## schiene

*Der Merdeka Square und das Sultan Abdul Samad Building*

----------


## schiene

*Das Berjaya Times Square*

Das Berjaya Times Square besteht aus zwei großen Gebäuden welche durch ein Kaufhaus verbunden sind.Es wurde im Oktober 2003 eröffnet und ist mit dem South China Mall das größte Einkaufszentrum der Welt. Die drei Millionen Besucher monatlich können in 1000 Geschäften einkaufen sowie in über 65 Restaurants speisen. Außerdem beherbergt Berjaya Times Square Asiens größten Indoor-Vergnügungspark, sowie Malaysias erstes IMAX-Kino.

Als wir am 16.4.2010 wegen dem Vulkan nicht weiter fliegen konnten nächtigten wir im Tower A.Das Appartment in der 31.Etage wurde uns am Airport vermittelt und kostete 500 Ringit(125 Euro)Auf dem Flughafen in Bangkok traf ich noch unerwartet einen Bekannten  welcher den gleichen Rückflug wie wir hatten und somit auch 10 Tage länger fest hing.Also teilten wir uns das Appartment welches aus einem Wohnzimmer,2 Schlafzimmern (mit jeweils Bad,Toilette,Badewanne) und einer Küche bestand.
Wohn-und Schlafzimmer waren verglast so das man immer eine tolle Sicht auf die Stadt hatte.In der 13.Etage gabs einen riesigen Pool,ein Gym,Sauna u.v.a.





Der Pool







*Die Security in schmucker Uniform*



*Blick aus dem Fenster*














Müdigkeit  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das Hotel bietet ja ein tolle Aussicht!  ::

----------


## schiene

*ein paar Bilder kreuz und quer von KL*

das Conventioncentre

in der Stadt

















Haltestelle der eingleisigen Hochbahn in KL

Starbucks Coffee

im Hauptbahnhof

----------


## Enrico

> *ein paar Bilder kreuz und quer von KL*
> 
> 
> Starbucks Coffee


Ganz schön freche Tischnachbarin   ::  und die nimmste noch mit aufs Zimmer?   ::

----------


## schiene

stimmt,aber sie hat den Kaffee/Tee gesponsert  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

... hamm'se doch noch ein paar alte Chinesen Häuser, Strassenzüge stehen lassen

----------


## schiene

Hab euch allen eine kostenlose Fahrt mit dem Monorailtrain in KL organisiert....

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Preisbeispiele
1Euro=4 Ringit







8,80 Ringit (2,20 Euro)im 7/11



mit dem Klia Express vom Airport-KL City 35 Ringit


das angeblich billigste Hotel in KL







Preisliste für Textielreinigung im Dorsett Hotel

----------


## schiene

KL Airport

----------


## schiene

Bevor ich die letzten Bilder von KL einstelle mein kurzes Fazit:
Abgesehen von der unfreiwilligen Urlaubsverlängerung kann ich KL als Zwischenstop oder Kurztrip für 3-5 Tage empfehlen.Teuer ist eigentlich nur der Alkohol.Kleine "Freßstände" wie man sie aus Thailand kennt wird man kaum finden und wer nach 23:30 noch was essen will muß schon bisschen suchen um noch was zu finden.
KL ist eine sehr sichere und saubere Stadt.Da engl.als Zweitsprache gilt ist es auch einfach sich hier zu verständigen.In fast allen von Moslems geführten Restaurants bekam man keine Cola.Ich vermute mal,weil sie aus dem "Land des Bösen"kommt.Finde ich aber persönlich gut!!











so,das wars aus KL  ::   ::

----------


## resci

> ....In fast allen von Moslems geführten Restaurants bekam man keine Cola.Ich vermute mal,weil sie aus dem "Land des Bösen"kommt.Finde ich aber persönlich gut!


rischtisch, sollen die Amis ihren überzuckerten Mist doch selber saufen.




> so,das wars aus KL


ich hoffe, du hattest den richtigen Wegweiser ausgewählt.
Wirklich ein sehr gelungener Reisebericht mit Bildern so wie ich sie mag.

resci

----------


## Willi Wacker

...super Schiene !

----------


## Hua Hin

Uwe, bei den Preisen bleibt einem ja das Bier im Hals stecken.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

> Uwe, bei den Preisen bleibt einem ja das Bier im Hals stecken.
> 
> Gruss Alex



dafür ist das Benzin billig  ::  
Wobei die Malayen selbst sehr oft über den "hohen Benzinpreis"in ihrem Land geschimpft haben.

----------


## schiene

apropos Bier,das Tiger war gut und das Skol haben wir nur 1x gesehen und es war auch nicht schlecht.

----------


## schiene

hab gerad noch ein Bild mit den malayischen Geldscheinen gefunden...

----------


## chauat

Ich werde da über die Tage auch mal mit Familie hin Fliegen, denke zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr. Wahrscheinlich direkt von Hat Yai mit AirAsia nach KL.

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## schiene

hab ne kleine Bilderpräsentation zu Kuala Lumpur und den Batu Caves zusammen gestellt.
Viel Spass beim anschauen!
3 Days in Kuala Lumpur/Malaysia Diashow & Video | TripAdvisor

----------

